# What I've been up to.....



## scrimman (Feb 9, 2014)

The bowls are the first I've done in about 20 years, and are thanks to a friend of mine letting me use the mini lathe he bought but never uses. They are Ambrosia Maple, Spalted Pecan, and Wild Cherry and, no, they don't have a finish on 'em yet. Thought I'd carve on one or two first. 


 

 

 
The frog and fish looking things are what I refer to as 'Irish War Spoons', but they're just 'cheater' spoons for those who play the spoons.


 
The powder horn has a Texas Ebony cap and stopper, and we'll see what my reenactor buddies think of it here in a few months. Now I've gotta make a strap for it.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice work !


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2014)

That stopper is awesome - excellent touch!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job! I love the shape on that second bowl, and your carving work is superb!


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice! Hope you post picts. of the carving on the bowls ;)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

Sean - Great to see your work again. These are awesome pieces. You interested in doing a collaborative piece?


----------



## scrimman (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words.
What did ya have in mind, NYWt?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

scrimman said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> What did ya have in mind, NYWt?


I'll PM you


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice . There is a site , Woodenhawk Trading Co. , that sell the polished Horns and they seem to be a good price. I was thinking about buy some of them myself but just have not got around to do it. My buddies are telling me I have more notions than a pet Monkey now that I am hooked on Wood . I sort of agree . Stacking up to many projects.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 11, 2014)

Great work, nicely done!


----------



## scrimman (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah...that's how I wound up doing this one; I went to a medieval festival and they had drinking horns, so I decided it could just as easily be a powder horn. That was 4 years ago. I finally got around to fixing it up. Next is scrimshanding something onto the sides of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

